# ISO Apple fritter Bread



## letscook (Sep 15, 2019)

Visted a Bakery on a Sunday car ride and they had  loafs of Apple Fritter bread with a thin icing on the top. It was a gorgeous loaf of bread @ $6.00 a loaf, But the temptation got to me. I had to purchase it. It was a heavy loaf but when you slice it, it had a nice amount of cinnamon and even amount of small apple pcs through out it. It wasn't a dense loaf like some quick bread. The slice was light, I thinking it might be a yeast bread. The icing was a thin, it was a usually confectionary sugar and milk mixture. It was heavy coated with it.  
Would like help in finding a recipe for it.
 Its apple season here in the Finger lakes of New York.  So there is a lot of pies, fritters, dumplings making going on. 
Thank you


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 15, 2019)

You might check this out... Averie has some excellent recipes..

https://www.averiecooks.com/apple-fritter-bread/#

Ross


----------

